# Have A Question For You??



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

I will just like to know what type of liquid is the most popular?

What type will you guys like to try and taste?








There is no food flavoring in this liquid. USA BRAND and so so so good juice. This is the brand that i decided to use.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

My all time fav is mellow gold. Mmmmmmmm love it.


----------



## Andre (16/8/14)

Not sure what you are trying to ascertain? Who makes these juices? What flavourings are they using if not food flavourings?


----------



## VapeSnow (16/8/14)

Andre said:


> Not sure what you are trying to ascertain? Who makes these juices? What flavourings are they using if not food flavourings?


Im just trying to find out what the forum members will like. Im talking about there tobacco flavors is natural. Will like to bring in sum good juice for a good price. Want to help the forum members with good juice. We don't have a lot of options in South Africa. If its from the USA its pricey.


----------



## Alex (16/8/14)

I like the dessert, spice and beverage flavours


----------



## Andre (16/8/14)

Oh, ok. So you are talking about NETs (Naturally Extracted Tobaccos), like Heather's Heavenly Vapes. Do you have a specific USA vendor in mind? Presume you will do it as a group buy?


----------



## VapeSnow (16/8/14)

I already have someone in mind. No not a group buy. Im looking on bringing this liquids in and sell them for a awesome price. If tasted the mellow good and just hope all the other liquids will be so good. ln the taste, smell, color you can see this is top grade e liquid.


----------



## Andre (16/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I already have someone in mind. No not a group buy. Im looking on bringing this liquids in and sell them for a awesome price. If tasted the mellow good and just hope all the other liquids will be so good. ln the taste, smell, color you can see this is top grade e liquid.


You have to register as a retailer to sell via this forum. The retailer rules have been published and you have to pay a monthly fee. You can contact @Gizmo in this regard.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## VapeSnow (16/8/14)

Andre said:


> You have to register as a retailer to sell via this forum. The retailer rules have been published and you have to pay a monthly fee. You can contact @Gizmo in this regard.


Jip ill do that if all goes as plan. Having a look around and want to find out what you guys want.


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

@VapeSnow You need to make a decision, Customers will ask you for everything from left to right... its easy for us to stare at flavours on paper and say "this would be nice" But we might burn down your house on the day we receive orders  You need to import the range and taste them all, then you have to decide if any could sell to our market here. are the flavour profiles right, are the prices in the right brackets then you bring in more and see how it goes..

Do not forget that customs here might slap 40% duty onto your nicotine containing liquids 

Basically you have to try and taste and then you have to have faith that your taste buds are right and that the rest of us will agree  
Then you bite the bullet and buy the batch and hope hope hope 

Personally I would recommend not buying BIG batch and decanting into your own bottles, The results of that have not been satisfactory so far. I don't want 3 different people playing with my juice before it reaches me..


I wish you luck though! It would be great to have more juice in SA!

Are you wanting to start a business for yourself, or are you just trying to bring in more variety down here?

All the best to you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

Peach champaign tobacco! 

It's different to the norm, and I'm sure it will be a nice complex flavour, if it achieves the description flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @VapeSnow You need to make a decision, Customers will ask you for everything from left to right... its easy for us to stare at flavours on paper and say "this would be nice" But we might burn down your house on the day we receive orders  You need to import the range and taste them all, then you have to decide if any could sell to our market here. are the flavour profiles right, are the prices in the right brackets then you bring in more and see how it goes..
> 
> Do not forget that customs here might slap 40% duty onto your nicotine containing liquids
> 
> ...


Im going to sell this awesome juice. Starting my own business. The juice that i tested so far was awesome. Just hope all the others is in my standards. Im all about the flavor and sum good good ejuice.


----------



## Chef Guest (17/8/14)

Spice, food and beverage as my favourites. Would be open to fruits and tobaccos if they're good. When are you planning on bringing in and what prices are you looking at selling for?

Would you be prepared to disclose where you're getting the juices from so that we could do some independent research? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## ET (17/8/14)

just as long as you remember not to start selling juices here on the forum or linking to a site where you sell juice without becoming a retailer first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

ET said:


> just as long as you remember not to start selling juices here on the forum or linking to a site where you sell juice without becoming a retailer first


As soon as i know all is good. Ill register as a retailer and pay the fee. Its a juice from California. They sell a bottle for $19. So I'm thinking of selling it for R190- R200 a bottle. Really good juice. I wont sell sum thing that me myself don't use. This is going to become my all day vape.


----------



## Chef Guest (17/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> As soon as i know all is good. Ill register as a retailer and pay the fee. Its a juice from California. They sell a bottle for $19. So I'm thinking of selling it for R190- R200 a bottle. Really good juice. I wont sell sum thing that me myself don't use. This is going to become my all day vape.


You won't make much of a profit there with the current exchange rate bud. Might even lose...

Is it a 30 ml? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

Jip its a 30ml. Buddy ill still see what im going to do. Looking of bringing in like 300 bottles for now and see how it goes. I know if anybody taste the quality of this juice they will fall in love.


----------



## Chef Guest (17/8/14)

Awesome man! Looking forward to tasting this awesome joose!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

I'd go for foods and desserts as well as berries... Might also give blackberry bourbon a try

What are you planning on doing if this juice turns out to be ass juice, have you got a refund or replace policy in mind?


----------



## steve (17/8/14)

Their range looks quite similar to nicvape . But a lot of US vendors do look similar and use the same pics to illustrate their flavors. i vape nicvape blueberry cheesecake with graham cracker crust quite often and love it. Some of their other juices are not so great Imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (17/8/14)

Bacon!


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

steve said:


> Their range looks quite similar to nicvape . But a lot of US vendors do look similar and use the same pics to illustrate their flavors. i vape nicvape blueberry cheesecake with graham cracker crust quite often and love it. Some of their other juices are not so great Imo


Yeah I have these 2 bottles from them


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

Its awesome juice hey


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

I love that mellow gold. Very nice tobacco flavor


----------



## steve (17/8/14)

The mellow gold is quite popular but has been problems with consistancy . Like i said i like the cheesecake . The apple pie is hands down terrible . I would definitely leave that off your order buddy . A few other forumites can give you further feedback


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

I haven't been able to vape this mellow gold as it's been off the roof too chemical for me. Finally mixed one with caramel and cream with added PG. That's why they have different colours. Have had them for more than 3 months. Been removing cap and squeezing to empty air. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> I haven't been able to vape this mellow gold as it's been off the roof too chemical for me. Finally mixed one with caramel and cream with added PG. That's why they have different colours. Have had them for more than 3 months. Been removing cap and squeezing to empty air.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its all about taste. To me its not chemical its more like a nutty honey tobacco.


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/14)

steve said:


> The mellow gold is quite popular but has been problems with consistancy . Like i said i like the cheesecake . The apple pie is hands down terrible . I would definitely leave that off your order buddy . A few other forumites can give you further feedback


Okay so ill keep the apple pie out of the order.


----------

